# What is the black "button" on the Hughes Tivo



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Just got my Hughes Tivo and can't wait to have it installed next week. I noticed what looks like a large black buttonon the front of the unit. It is righ next to the Rec light. I can't seem to be able to push this "button". Does it have 
something to do with the remote?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, it's the remote sensor.


----------

